
YC grad Workramp lands $1.8M seed round - TedBlosser
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/01/yc-grad-workramp-lands-1-8-million-seed-round/
======
Skeletor
Congrats to Ted and the WorkRamp team! We use WorkRamp to onboard all of our
new employees at drchrono and it saves us a ton of time and everyone has
positive experiences with using the product.

~~~
TedBlosser
Thanks Michael!! We're happy to partner with such a great company like
drchrono and we appreciate your continued feedback and support.

~~~
terravion
Can you say more about how Workramp is for start-ups and how it grows? The TC
article had more than what I could find on the website about how onboarding
leads to goals, leads to performance evaluation--but giving those tools to the
SMB market would be huge. I had them when I worked at Deloitte, I'd love to
have them at my current start-up.

~~~
TedBlosser
Thanks for the question terravion! Great point about Deloitte--we wanted to
take world class training programs (where companies have deep pockets) and
make it accessible to SMBs/mid-market companies. We can help you build full
development paths for your team--from onboarding all the way to promotion or
changing roles. Happy to tell you more if you want to drop a quick line to
ted@workramp.com

------
CalChris
How is this a _seed round_ at $1.8M after YC already put in its standard
$120,000 for 7%? It seems more like a (light) Series A round for scaling.

~~~
philip1209
According to our lawyer, here's how rounds are being classified right now:

<$1m is considered "angel" round, and typically done on SAFEs/notes

$1-4M is considered "seed" round, and is SAFE/note or equity

$5M+ is considered "A" round, and is equity plus normally a board seat

~~~
gumby
These names are arbitrary (though they can do some signalling). Especially the
"angel" and "seed" which are basically the same thing.

Basically an "investment round" is when you sell equity (and thus set a price)
the rest is debt, both legally and practically. If you don't need to file form
D you didn't sell anything!

------
pryelluw
Wish there was a demo or more info in form of a video. Right now the main
focus on the landing page is a "Request Access" button.

------
ajkates
Congrats guys! Awesome team with an incredibly high-need and well-executed
product. Looking forward to seeing you guys scale!

~~~
arshmand
Thanks for the kind words!

------
morgamic
Congrats Ted and team! On-boarding is an important part of building successful
teams and I'm looking forward to seeing what y'all come up with.

------
mlmilleratmit
Awesome news. Was very happy to invest. I wish this existed for onboarding
when we were scaling Cloudant.

------
jasonjei
Ted! This is awesome news. Let me know if you're around SF. Would love to
hang. Jason

~~~
TedBlosser
thanks Jason! Great to see you here on HN, would love to catch up soon.

------
gkoberger
Congrats!I'm a huge fan of Workramp, and really excited for them!

------
brdnsten
Are you guys selling yet? I need this for my startup asap.

~~~
TedBlosser
you can drop me a note at ted@workramp.com and we can see if it's a good fit
for you!

------
daniel_brdn
Congrats to Mike & Percia and the Workramp team!

------
aptxkid
Congrats, Ted!

------
master_blaster1
This is great!

------
master_blaster1
test

